# Heating a large, wooden tortoise table



## Filburt (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi all, 

So, I am currently trying to find a suitable solution for keeping the heat up on the indoor tortoise table I have set up. 

Backstory: I live in Wisconsin, so Filburt only gets time outside in the summer. Next year I will be building an outdoor enclosure out of stone so that she stops trying to escape the yard.

I currently have a 100W zoo med uvb+heat, but I can only get the temp to about 70-80. 

I was considering using the zoo med deluxe heat rock, that has a temp controller, to give her that little extra heat during the day, and to heat the substrate around her little house during the night. I figure that if it is inside the enclosure, instead of on top, like a ceramic heat bulb, the enclosure will lose less heat. 

What are your thoughts? 

It IS water resistant to a point, so the humidity should not hurt it.


----------



## Leapin (Aug 13, 2017)

I use a che on a thermostat for heat. I don't think a heat rock is okay because in nature the heat would come from above and I think it can damage the plastron. I made a foil lid around the che and covered the rest of the enclosure with a diy lid. That made it much easier to maintain heat and humidity. You can search this forum for all kinds of answers and information, it's a great resource!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 13, 2017)

I use Ceramic Heat Emitters (CMEs) as well, in combination with a thermostat. These can be left on 24/7 to compensate for your basking light when it is off. 

Many advise against using heat rocks, even for lizards, as they can get too warm. With a thermostat, maybe this would change the story. I think if any heat were to be provided from the ground, it would be best to use a heat pad (with thermostat) so the heat can be distributed evenly . BUT, I still think CMEs are the way to go.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

What species, size and age is Filburt.

Hot rocks should not be used for any species.


----------

